# Bigapache



## rcmbluesky (25. Januar 2004)

Hallo Leute !

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Was muß ich machen, damit wenn ich meine webseite aufrufe die index.htm angezeigt wird und nicht das index off ( sieht aus wie eine ftp downloadseit ) ?


----------



## Sinac (26. Januar 2004)

Schau mal in der httpd.conf, welcher Dateiname als Default angegeben ist, diese Datei muss natürlich auch da sein und die Berechtigungen stimmen...


----------



## nightdancer (27. Januar 2004)

Wennst Standardeinstellungen hast, dann heißt die Seite, die angezeigt wird, ned index.htm, sondern index.htm*l* 

Also deine Datei umbenennen sollte das Problem lösen.


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (27. Januar 2004)

Ausserdem kann man es ganz verbieten das ein solcher DirectoryIndex generiert wird. (Wie genau weiss ich aber jetzt grad nicht...  )


----------

